# Would maxima rims fit on a altima?



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

I want to find some rims for my car because hubcaps are ugly. I want to get some maxima rims for it i was just wondering if anyone knew if they fit our not before i even try to look for some.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Maxima rims are 5 lug, you have only 4 lugs so no.


----------

